# Onkyo NR709 picture mode



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have been flipping through the menu and manual and have a picture setting question. Is it better to use direct or through? I have calibrated the TV using the Spears and Munsil calibration disk.

Also how do I set the USB charging options (auto, on, off)?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

For HD sources that you do not wish altered by the AVR you'll want to select direct. This setting will be passed without additional processing from the 709. As for the USB question I'm honestly not sure but I would say auto would be the wise choice.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

My SACDs and Multichannel analog inputs sound much better, filled with more finer audio details when I use direct. The sound is more alive and vibrant. What it does is bypass any signal processing and digital circuits. The signal will travel from input directly to the amp, taking the shortest most direct path to your speakers. This mode will override room correction, the equalizer, bass-treble settings, etc (future edit).

Auto charging would probably be the best option, unless you have a device that won't play well with it on or something like an IPAD that could potentially exceed the electrical capabilities of that USB socket. Read your owners manual for more specific information.


*Spoiler* 



Charge Mode


> _From page 56_
> ■Charge Mode
> `Auto:
> Power feeding is interrupted when your iPod/iPhone
> ...





> _From Page 66_
> UP-A1 Dock
> With the UP-A1 Dock, you can easily play the music,
> photos, or movies stored on your Apple iPod/iPhone
> ...






Also, there is a big firmware update for your TX-NR709. It is a good idea to plug your receiver with (volume set to minimum or mute) in to a UPS while you perform an update.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

JBrax said:


> For HD sources that you do not wish altered by the AVR you'll want to select direct. This setting will be passed without additional processing from the 709. As for the USB question I'm honestly not sure but I would say auto would be the wise choice.


Thanks. I will try direct. 

Auto is what in would use for USB charging. But I cannot find in the menus anywhere on how to set it.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

8086 said:


> My SACDs and Multichannel analog inputs sound much better, filled with more finer audio details when I use direct. The sound is more alive and vibrant. What it does is bypass any signal processing and digital circuits. The signal will travel from input directly to the amp, taking the shortest most direct path to your speakers. This mode will override room correction, the equalizer, bass-treble settings, etc (future edit).
> 
> Auto charging would probably be the best option, unless you have a device that won't play well with it on or something like an IPAD that could potentially exceed the electrical capabilities of that USB socket. Read your owners manual for more specific information.
> 
> ...


I have the latest firmware. I was asking about picture settings. I think you are talking about audio. I think I do use direct for most audio. But I would have to double check.


----------



## browndk26 (Jan 3, 2011)

8086 said:


> My SACDs and Multichannel analog inputs sound much better, filled with more finer audio details when I use direct. The sound is more alive and vibrant. What it does is bypass any signal processing and digital circuits. The signal will travel from input directly to the amp, taking the shortest most direct path to your speakers. This mode will override room correction, the equalizer, bass-treble settings, etc (future edit).
> 
> Auto charging would probably be the best option, unless you have a device that won't play well with it on or something like an IPAD that could potentially exceed the electrical capabilities of that USB socket. Read your owners manual for more specific information.
> 
> ...


I read page 66 last night. After rereading it here, I see that the charging modes apply to the iPod dock. Not the USB port. Thanks for helping me understand the manual. I must be losing my reading comprehension as I age!


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

browndk26 said:


> I have the latest firmware. I was asking about picture settings. I think you are talking about audio. I think I do use direct for most audio. But I would have to double check.



I found the firmware upgrade as I was searching for your manual. Just thought I would point it out.


----------

